# Becoming a member of this club...



## sturob (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I did it.

I am buying a Lange watch: the new version of the 1815 auf/ab, in white gold. My AD didn't have one in white gold, so they're ordering one, and I should have it within a few months.

I'm excited. I think it's a very classy, very simple watch with an interesting in-house movement and a really well-executed case. I can post a wrist selfie once I have it.



Just thought I'd share.

Stuart


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome, and by all means please share pics, impressions, pics, pics and more pics . . .


----------



## sturob (Oct 30, 2011)

So you'd like pics? You were unlcear.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

sturob said:


> So you'd like pics? You were unlcear.


Yessiree, and, did I mention pics? . . .;-)


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Very good choice for a first Lange, like others already suggested...please post pics when it lands. Congratulations by the way!


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

sturob said:


> ... I think it's a very classy, very simple watch ....



I agree with you wholeheartedly on that point. Congratulations on your purchase!


 Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## stockjock1975 (Oct 22, 2009)

I owned the 1815 up/down myself a few years ago. Talk about a wonderful piece. You will absolutely love it!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

:roll::think::roll:


----------



## zypher84 (Oct 23, 2007)

drhr said:


> Yessiree, and, did I mention pics? . . .;-)


yes pics please!


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but pics please!!!!!


----------



## Swift_Movement (Jul 4, 2012)

It appears the OP bailed on the watch


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

No, I have a request out to a half dozen sources to include Shreve & Company, an AD in California. They have all told me no earlier than Feb 2014. If OP has ordered one, he'll prolly get it after the end of the year. If I land one first, rest assured it'll be shown off . . .


----------



## WatchFrog (Mar 14, 2015)

Swift_Movement said:


> It appears the OP bailed on the watch


Perhaps we need pics of that! {After all, no pix means it ain't real.}


----------



## sturob (Oct 30, 2011)

No, you're all quite right. I did bail. It took muuuuuuuch longer than we thought to get it, and the price changed quite a bit. I got slightly irritated, actually, with the way the price was handled, but not with the watch dealer. They told me they realized that things had changed significantly and felt they'd have no trouble selling it so I did back out.

So, not a member of the club. I'm a free agent!

Ah well.

S


----------



## kolakk (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm just here leave:



Click on photo to see it more.


----------



## reuven (Mar 27, 2015)

Thats tricky to not see that "B" behind the minutes hand because im makes this watch that much less desirable then all those 1880 - 1945 marine lange watches


----------



## InfinityNexus (Jan 9, 2015)

sturob said:


> No, you're all quite right. I did bail. It took muuuuuuuch longer than we thought to get it, and the price changed quite a bit. I got slightly irritated, actually, with the way the price was handled, but not with the watch dealer. They told me they realized that things had changed significantly and felt they'd have no trouble selling it so I did back out.
> 
> So, not a member of the club. I'm a free agent!
> 
> ...


If I may, how did the price change? If you put a deposit down (assuming you did), wouldn't that have guaranteed the price at time of order?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Guess we should finish this thread with the pics ;-) . . .


----------



## WatchFrog (Mar 14, 2015)

drhr said:


> Guess we should finish this thread with the pics ;-) . . .


Great pics, drhr! The 1815 up/down has to be one of the most timeless and beautiful watches ever: looking at good photos of it always makes me feel a deep calm inside.


----------

